# European Kenpo Camp



## Bob White (May 12, 2011)

We returned from Ireland last night. Eddie Downey`s European Kenpo camp had over 10 countries represented and there were between 200 and 300 people in the camp. There were around 100 in just the Black Belt class. Some of you might have seen some pictures on Facebook. It is very easy to get excited about the course that kenpo is taking when you see the good quality of kenpo from around the world. In the past there was a big difference in the way people performed our art depending on where they were from. Because of the interaction of camps and travel abilities the quality of the art is improving everywhere. In our group this is largely attributed to John Sepulveda and Eddie Downey. They travel throughout the year sharing their knowledge with people in other countries, and as a result the skill levels keep going up. Mr. Parker started it, and these gentlemen keep the flame burning. It is great to be a part of it and have an enjoyable time while it is being done.
The formula for the camp is something that continues to be successful every year. People work very hard in the classes and then get to interact with each other throughout the weekend. As we all know there is a bond of mutual respect you develop when you work hard with someone in kenpo. 
We are encouraging our students to start preparing for next years camp. This is truly a great educational opportunity and at the same time you get a chance to develop friendships that could last a lifetime. Kenpo is alive and well.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

